# My new Voorburg Shield Croppers!



## VoorburgGirl (May 15, 2006)

I bought this pair today at a swap meet. They are under one year. Male is the grey, female is the brownish-red.


http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?p=999&gid=10232778&uid=4191167


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

how cute i want them  j/k


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What beautiful birds! They look so uniform. Do you know if they are related?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Beautful,lovely;gorgeous::::::::::::::::::::::::*

VOORBURG GIRL, Just very very gorgeous birds.Are you going to show them or will they be pets?They look to be still quite young so it may be a while before they will have eggs. I was hoping to get a better look at the color of the wing shields.The best of luck with your new birds GEORGE


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Very Beautiful Birds!

A delight to see...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## VoorburgGirl (May 15, 2006)

TerriB said:


> What beautiful birds! They look so uniform. Do you know if they are related?


I don't believe they are related. They're nest mates, and there's always a possibility.


----------



## VoorburgGirl (May 15, 2006)

george simon said:


> VOORBURG GIRL, Just very very gorgeous birds.Are you going to show them or will they be pets?They look to be still quite young so it may be a while before they will have eggs. I was hoping to get a better look at the color of the wing shields.The best of luck with your new birds GEORGE


They're mainly pets, but they will be entered in my 4-H Fair this fall. I'm quite sure they're under 1 year of age. I'll try to get better pictures of their color later today.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Wow great looken pigeons ya got there i love there wings colours neat how its just on the wings and no where else on there feathers.

So do you have any names for them?

Great pics keep us updated.


----------



## VoorburgGirl (May 15, 2006)

christina11 said:


> Wow great looken pigeons ya got there i love there wings colours neat how its just on the wings and no where else on there feathers.
> 
> So do you have any names for them?
> 
> Great pics keep us updated.


Yeah, I like the wing shields as well.

I have names for them -- dorky names, but it works. The male is Hansel, the female is Gretel.


----------



## VoorburgGirl (May 15, 2006)

Here are some better pictures of their coloring. Any ideas what they are?

MALE:
http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL1261/4191167/9759554/147013620.jpg
http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL1261/4191167/9759554/147013570.jpg

FEMALE:
http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL1261/4191167/9759554/147013584.jpg
http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL1261/4191167/9759554/147013612.jpg


----------

